# Views on Breeding nets with livebearers.



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, I've been given different views on these already but would like to know others views on here, there +/- experiences on them. I have two rather pregnant Platys and are worried if I just leave them in the tank I will wake up one morning to skinny platys and no babies but well fed mollys and loaches.

Would you put them in a breeding net, or not? What are your views?

*c/p*


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have always raised livebearers with lots of plants in their tank. Usually the parents don't bother them because the babies have a place to hide. There is always the risk of premature birth when you move the female. Also, in the confined space of the Breeding Net, the female could easily catch and eat her babies.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have mine in the tank. All my momma to be's are in a separate 10g tank that is well planted. Last week I lost a momma after birth from stress. She was in the big tank and had babies without me knowing (just brought her home from the store) 2 days later she died  so now I have all the mommas separated from the males.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I am an enormous fan of the plen plax aquanursery. Lots of "breeding boxes" have poor water flow and are hard to clean and just plain hard to get the fry out of. Nets with a frame in them sometimes pinch fry that are lying on the bottom between the frame and the net, and even they don't have excellent water flow. The Penn Plax design flows the babies into a detachable box that allows you to just take them to whatever grow up set up you have ready without having to try to net them out. It is designed to pull water through the box so that the water can't stagnate inside, and during the days that you're waiting for the drop, the mother's waste and any extra food are also pulled into the removeable box for easy clean up. Its really an excellent design. I only use these when I've run out of empty drop tanks, but I love 'em and use them with confidence.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well, I used a breeding net to hold my Dwarf Gourami when my Guppy gave birth, so it did serve a purpose, just not what most would think of for, lol


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive used different types and the one I liked best is I believe made by Lee. Its not a net but plastic with slots on all sides and the bottom. Slotted sides allows for circulation and I used it in a 10 gal. fry tank and the fry would fall through the slots on the bottom into the fry tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> well, I used a breeding net to hold my Dwarf Gourami when my Guppy gave birth, so it did serve a purpose, just not what most would think of for, lol


That's a time out net, not a breeding net. 

I have used them in the past when my tanks weren't loaded so much with cover like they are now. Now they have a fighting chance so I just let them be. If they make it, they make it. When/if I use them, I use the clear hard plastic ones that separates the baby from the Mother once it is born. I used to use the nets but stopped for reasons that Chris mentioned. I have lost a few babies using them.


----------

